# New Private Message has arrived



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

When I check my email and see "New Private Message has arrived", it's always the highlight of my day 

Makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside 

-Ryan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kardax,

You changed your avatar! Not bad!

I agree; It is cool to find that you have received a PM.


----------



## Vonnie (Nov 10, 2005)

I love getting PM's too. It definitely makes you feel good!


----------



## moviefreak13 (Oct 22, 2005)

Vonnie said:


> I love getting PM's too. It definitely makes you feel good!


 :agree


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

yup yup :agree


----------



## idonthave_SA (Mar 6, 2005)

Wow nice new avatar Equisgurl,
you have a wonderful smile


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I generally don't like getting them, as it's usually bad news. Fortunately, they don't come that often :yawn


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Zephyr :hug


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

Vonnie said:


> I love getting PM's too. It definitely makes you feel good!


 :agree opcorn

btw pretty pic Equisgurl opcorn :


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

heh i never get pm's but on the extremely rare occasion it happens(once or twice) it does cause some excitement within


----------



## zigzam (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm new to this forum so I haven't gotten one here yet, but I know on other forums when I get one its like Christmas you never know what it will be.


----------

